# How to clean out tank been sitting one year w ethanol



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

I just picked up a boat that has been sitting for one year +-

with ethanol gas. Engine is 07 merc 150 had so much jelly in the fuel

injector rails it would not run. Cleaned them out and got it running from

a jug. Fuel tank shows empty but I want to clean it out before

I use it cause the fuel water sep was full of water jelly and I will

bet you there is acouple of gallons of crap left in the tank. 

So I want to pump out whatever is in the tank and then flush it 

some how. 



A couple of ideas - waste a few gallons of gas with stabil and sea foam

by pouring it in jiggle the boat around and then pump out and discard?



Or is there something else I could/should use? Denatured alcahol

or something? 



Does anyone have a better method/ idea?



I want to be sure I am clean before I put the motor on the

tank. With a new filter seperator of course. 



Thanks in advance. 

Matt


----------



## oceansbreeze (May 1, 2009)

Could you give more info regarding tank?

I don't think seafoam is going to help clean the tank that much more than just plain ethanol gasoline. That one of the problems with ethanol in old tanks it cleans the tank of all old deposits.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

One option is to call Moore Marine and have him clean the tank and any fue in it. It is not cheap though. He ran me through his process and it seems good. He has a big setup for it. If you can remove your tank, you can clean it yourself with a few different products. Otherwise, it is not a full guarantee you will be able to remove all the gunk. It just depends how bad the remaining stuff is in the tank as to which way to go.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If there is crap in the tank that thick there is no way to just pump it out. You will have to open the sending unit hole and pump it out with another pump that the hose can be manualy moved around the bottom and corners of the tank to remove ALL of the stuff in the bottom. The regular gas pickup tube is a little ways up from the bottom of the tank and there usually is a screen on it. Plus you can view into the tank with a flashlight to see the condition of the tank. Good luck


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Sealark is right, you can't just pump it out through the regular pick up. I have a big 12 volt electric pump that I use, insert a piece of copper tubing into the tank through the fuel guage sending unit hole. Be very careful as there may be enough gas fumes to explode!

I pump out all I can, then put a gallon or so of good gas with Startron's Fuel Tank Cleaner in and recirculate that. Pump out from the guage hole and back in through the fill. I have put the boat in the water, running on a 6 gallon tank in the bay to mix up what is left in the tankand wash it out. In older tanks, particularly where you mix your oil, when setting a long time, the gas evaporates leaving the oil which may coat the tanks insides. Then the etahanol cuts it loose and it jams your filters. Plan on rebuilding your fuel pump and carbs and replacing your fuel hoses, as ethanol destroys the older rubber.

Then I pump it out again and refill with good ethanol free gas that I get at the Parade station on Jackson and New Warrington Rd. I have no personal interest or investment in this station, it is close to me and I support his business keeping us in ethanol free gas. Take your 6 gallon tank with you on the first few trips and plenty of water seperator filters.

If you do not have a 12 volt, spark safe fuel pump, you may borrow mine - short term.

We will be presenting a seminar on ethanol effects on your boat at West Marine, November 10 at 6PM, 3500 Barrancas. Come and hear Kenny Mann tell us about the problems ethanol causes in your boats fuel tank and engines.

This is another boondoggle by the "feel good" enviro-Nazis and special interest groups, corn farmers that has resulted in this mess. Very little research on the effects of ethanol in our boats!

572 1225


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. Taking it somewhere is out due to$. 

I do have a spare 12 v fuel pump and can use it to vacuum 

out through the fuel sender access. The boat is a 2000 mako 19

but I do not know the tank material, I would believe a boat that

new should have ethanol friendly materials in the lines and tanks. 

Matt


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, I finally got the boat on the water today!

When i pulled the sending unit to have a look in the tank it was dry in there. I snaked a line down towards the back of the boat and it did get wet but was never deep enough to get any suction going. So i decided to take a chance, went to the Chevron 100%gas!!!!!! and bought 50 gallons of 93octane. Dosed it with the stabil for ethanol ( figured it would help with whatever was down in that tank) and some extra 2 stroke oil for insurance and after a trip to Dauphin island and back last week due to IDA finally took it out of Fairhope pier this afternoon.

Boat ran good --- for about 45 minutes the fuel alarm came on and by the time we got back to the ramp the engine alarm was on also.

Boat has the smartcraft gauge on it. Anyway- got it home and dumped out about 8 -12 ounces of water from the engine mounted filter and the separate Parker/racor filter. pumped em both up and dumped them again still getting some water in the bowls.

Looks like I will have to work through this water for a little while. We are heading back to Dauphin Island in the morning to finish the vacation we started last week soa few short trips are in order till I get this crap out.

wish me luck.

matt


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Since ethanol is such a good solvent at 10% in gasoline, what if you went to T-gill fuels or other tanker fueling place and bought 5 gallons of ethanol???

Dump that in the tank swish around mix it good with what ever is in the tank and then pump it all out.


----------

